# Floating Pumpkin Hanger Kits ~ Anyone try these yet?



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in my annual 'what new stuff do I want to do this year' phase where I scour the web for interesting ideas ~ I came across these thingamajigs on a facebook page. My yard is tiny so anything I can decorate 'off the ground' is fantastic! 

I did do a search on here to see if they have previously been discussed, but nothing came up. 

Has anyone else seen these or tried them yet? Here's a link:

http://enchantedjackolanterns.blogspot.com/2011/08/where-to-get-your-floating-pumpkin-kits.html

Here's a picture:


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Saw them in Spirit last year. They were $5.99 or so. All I could think was a trip to Lowe's would be cheaper.

Here you can see exactly what it is.

http://www.hauntedbay.com/features/floatingpumpkinhanger2011.shtml

I CAN think of one idea for it though....see this picture?







Dress yourself as headless in the robe and stand with the pumpkin resting against your head lightly, hung at just the right height. Then when the ToTs come, commenting on your glowing headless horseman figure, run your now headless detached body at them.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That looks cool I may try that! I like the idea of the headless guy standing underneath Its those simply ideas that sometimes bring the biggest screams*


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I have read posts here somewhere and they really work great. Great idea if you got trees...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

sumrtym said:


> Saw them in Spirit last year. They were $5.99 or so. All I could think was a trip to Lowe's would be cheaper.


Oh completely cheaper! Some of us may even have that stuff in our own toolbox or garage already. You could even use fishing line with the fake foam pumpkins.

I do LOVE the idea though!! Oh for about 30 more hands & a husband & mortgage company who'd let me quit work to devote my time to such things!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The headless pumpkin scare idea is just diabolical! LOL 

True... You certainly could make them yourself cheaper. I was curious how they worked out if anyone used them and/or the idea. I was imagining something with foam JOLs as well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd not seen those until present; quite interesting. I was expecting a new way to grow pumpkins like you can tomatoes, hanging upside down ('Topsy Turvy' or some such name, I believe)

Love the headless horseman idea, sumrtym


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

cheaper the better.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is what I did two Halloween's ago:









Some Treat or Treat Pumpkin Pails, a plastic lid, some wire to hang it on the branch and of course a battery operated yard light to sit on top of the pumpkin to light it up.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Hmmm- I love the look of it. Now I am picturing a lit pumpkin floating in each of my windows on halloween night!


----------



## rnmully (Dec 30, 2009)

*Halloween Tree*

If someone had enough money and time it would be awesome to use this technique to recreate Moundshroud's tree from the great cartoon and book "The Halloween Tree"


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

I have been hanging pumpkins in my tree for a few years now. Mine are fake and during the month they are hooked up to a gemmy halloween light show box so they play music. On the big night I turn the music off and they just flash randomly. This year I added some lanterns as well you can see the pumpkins in my video. I simply drilled a hole in the stems and then run zip ties through them and attach them directly to the branches.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I just love this look and was thinking about doing this with the trees in my yard! I would probably make them out of paper mache, just simple versions, nothing too detailed. Add a battery operated tealight and voila! The time it takes to make them will be worth it to save a few bucks too 

BIGANT-What kind of pumpkins are you using? I really like how you added the lanterns too, gives it a great feel!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty cool. I think I would rather do real pumpkins than paper mache. The late October breeze blowing around paper mache pumpkins on a string would kill the effect for me. The slow sway of a real pumpkin though....... sweeeeet.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Never have used real pumpkins, but the foam ones (funkins) work great. Get the smaller ones, carve a face, punch small holes top and bottom and string 'em up with 50 lbs test fishing line.

They hold even the heaviest light, and they sway and twist on invisible line in the dark. Hang them from the trees, the roofline, the porch and a couple of garden hooks down by the curb to advertize.

Also a great way to have Jacks inside where table/shelf space can be limited.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Reading through the above posts led me to discover something new ~ I never knew about The Halloween Tree before! What a gorgeous idea!! Thank you all for your replies. There is so much inspiration here.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> I CAN think of one idea for it though....see this picture?
> View attachment 112939
> 
> Dress yourself as headless in the robe and stand with the pumpkin resting against your head lightly, hung at just the right height. Then when the ToTs come, commenting on your glowing headless horseman figure, run your now headless detached body at them.



Oh that gave me a mental image, and I laughed soooo hard.  That would probably get the same reaction as this...








Idk, the hanging pumpkins are cool, but they'd be so much better without the spinning effect imo.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Hilda, have you read the novel "The Halloween Tree" by Ray Bradbury? Or seen the animated movie on Youtube?

It does a ghoul good to hang pumpkins in honor of ol' Master Moundshroud.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Spats said:


> Never have used real pumpkins, but the foam ones (funkins) work great. Get the smaller ones, carve a face, punch small holes top and bottom and string 'em up with 50 lbs test fishing line.
> 
> They hold even the heaviest light, and they sway and twist on invisible line in the dark. Hang them from the trees, the roofline, the porch and a couple of garden hooks down by the curb to advertize.
> 
> Also a great way to have Jacks inside where table/shelf space can be limited.


My wife and I were discussing this further last night and she suggested the foam pumpkins, too. My question is, what is the best, BRIGHTEST, battery operated light to put inside of them?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've used all sorts of lights in my pumpkins, from battery operated tea lights to Pumpkinmasters lights & the ones that I like the best are these little LED tap lights. They don't flicker like a candle but they're inexpensive & they're bright. The best part about those are that you can use them in throughout your house the rest of the year. I keep a couple by the bed for power failures.

Pumpkinmasters make a few too that are good & there's another company that makes one that glows yellow and/or flickers & they're pretty good too. You can usually find them in Michaels or Walmart displayed with the fake pumpkins.

All of them are battery operated.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going to try a Pumpkinmasters. Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have so many different kinds of lights I can't even remember which ones I prefer. They all have different effects too.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I ordered the Pumpkinmasters with the 3 yellow LEDs powered by a 9 volt. Down side is it won't flicker, but I'm hoping it will be bright enough.


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

rnmully said:


> If someone had enough money and time it would be awesome to use this technique to recreate Moundshroud's tree from the great cartoon and book "The Halloween Tree"


I would DEFINITELY appreciate this...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spats said:


> Hilda, have you read the novel "The Halloween Tree" by Ray Bradbury? Or seen the animated movie on Youtube?
> 
> It does a ghoul good to hang pumpkins in honor of ol' Master Moundshroud.


I just watched the Youtube video yesterday with my four year old ~ he was mesmerized!! WOW! That narrative was brilliant! I have to look for the book. You are right ~ this is a classic!! Thank you for turning me onto it!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I only have one smaller tree in my yard, the rest are way too big. I already do an 'Owl Tree' in that one, using strands of c7 lights. I bet someone could use this method to hang foam pumpkins as well, using strands of orange c7 strands. Now I want to do The Halloween Tree! I wish I had another reasonable sized tree. Hmmm... I'm eyeing up my lilac bushes ~ would they work? LOL


----------



## Floating Pumpkin Hanger (Aug 26, 2012)

Floating pumpkin hanger kits are just amazing! I developed and patented them myself... 

My hope is that we can hit the market and get the cost down to $2-3, so everyone can afford them. They are invisible and very strong. Then you can move your pumpkins anywhere in just seconds, and your pumpkins can rotate too, creating awesome light shows. You can also make vertical chains of pumpkins. I usually hang 10-15 pumpkins all over my house...and it is SO creepy and cool. Trick-or-treaters rave about it!

Check out the links below for pictures, videos, and where you can get one. Only $5 on Amazon, with carving tools!.

Please pick up a few, and create demand, so we can get the price as low as possible!

Sean
Inventor

https://www.facebook.com/FloatingPumpkin/app_106171216118819
http://www.youtube.com/user/enchantedJOL
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ht-floating-pumpkin-hanger/
http://www.hauntedbay.com/features/floatingpumpkinhanger2011.shtml
http://www.amazon.com/Fun-World-Costumes-94642-Floating/dp/B003PSG4JK/ref=cm_lmf_tit_1


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cool product Sean! I hope to pick some up soon! Thank you for the information!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Love the look of these floating pumpkin hangers, but unfortunately I have a rather small yard with no trees, nor anywhere else that I could hang them from.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Your owl tree looks fantastic, Hilda! Great idea.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Your owl tree looks fantastic, Hilda! Great idea.


Thank you Dave!!


----------



## Floating Pumpkin Hanger (Aug 26, 2012)

No Problem! Enjoy! Please jump back on here and let everyone know what you think!

Sean


----------



## Floating Pumpkin Hanger (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey don't worry! You can hang real pumpkins almost anywhere. Check out the Facebook Page photos and the attached photo for ideas. You can hang them from plant hangers (inside or outside). The cable has a strong metal eye. The kit comes with some hardware, including some wood screws, and a zip tie. Just turn the screw into a nice solid wood (entrance, playground, or anywhere)....remember to just leave the screw head slightly out. For much thicker items (beams, or large branches), just use a piece of nylon rope

You really can hang them from just about anywhere!

Sean


----------



## Floating Pumpkin Hanger (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Hilda,
I'm the inventor of *Floating Pumpkin Hangers*. We just launched an Amazon Storefront. *$3.99 per kit*. Trying to get the price down. If everyone buys one, we're hoping to get them onto major retailer shelves for just a couple of bucks. Please tell your fans THANKS!!!
www.amazon.com/shops/FloatingPumpkin
www.facebook.com/FloatingPumpkin


----------

